# *** DUBAI PORTAL ON SKYSCRAPERCITY ***



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

**** Dubai Portal On Skyscrapercity ****

hi guys! 

jan and i had the idea to create a dubai portal for skyscrapercity.

this is what i have worked on for the past three or four weeks and i can tell you it was a lot of work! 

the database now comprises all towers with details, pictures, links, news articles, construction updates and much more.

there also is a portal for sharjah and abu dhabi, but these are still incomplete. help for these would be much appreciated.

the dubai portal will be online from today on. (don't know the exact time, depends on when jan has time  , maybe at 9am gmt :dunno: )

i will give you more details later.

just post your opinions and updates here.


the link is http://dubai.skyscrapercity.info resp. http://www.skyscrapercity.info/300.php?id=13


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Well tell me what Portal means , and i`ll decide if its a good Idea or not !! :?


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2004)

not sure


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

well, it has not yet been opened by jan, but i can give you the link

http://dubai.skyscrapercity.info resp. http://www.skyscrapercity.info/300.php?id=13


so far we have portals for amsterdam, rotterdam, the hague, charlotte and uk
check the menu below the forum header: NEWS & INFO PORTALS
the dubai portal is still not linked there, but jan will do it today, so i gave you the direct link to it


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

giles - i hope you don't understand this as a copy of your work!
it's just an addition to this forum


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

no worries


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

thank you giles


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

The link has been added in the menu. Portals are there as a non commercial place to gather and show all relevant, interesting or fun info there is about a city or a country. Basically it's just filing of relevant stuff that is being posted here at the forums, but it also allows for customized listings, news and construction updates, image overviews and data search. Anyone is welcome to contribute.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

thanks once again jan, especially for your amazing pics
can't wait to add mine in december/january

now who will pay me for adding all these towers? 
it's a full time job
about 10 new towers within 1 1/2 weeks, not bad!

i guess it will continue like this for the next few months, as jumeirah lake towers is scheduled for completion in 2007, so they need to shoot these towers out of their cannons!!!


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

all the stuff giles has found yesterday has been added to the portal

tonight i'll edit todays' news


----------



## De Snor (Jul 28, 2002)

When using your signature for an U/C list of Dubai , youre posts gonna be entire pages 

Great to see a portal on Dubai , it's already hard enough to keep the pace in this city...


----------



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)

wow, what a great site with a nice&clean database!  

:applause:


----------



## AlMillion (Oct 17, 2004)

Yes, well done Dubai-Lover ... excellent site which I've added to my bookmarks! Will try and take some pictures for you when I'm next over in January


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

Pictures would be indeed be very welcome, thanks.


----------



## De Snor (Jul 28, 2002)

Jan said:


> Pictures would be indeed be very welcome, thanks.


...and a 3D map ,cause people want to know where all these towers are built to !

We could give this section it's own banner to start with:


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

a 3d map is a tremendous idea
if you do the work 

i just know it will be a hell lot of work

we should divide it into projects then

one for dubai marina and one for jumeirah lake towers and so on
otherwise it would be impossible


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2004)

Well maybe you can list all projects you want pictures of and then non-lazy members in Dubai can choose which ones they will do, so that the work is divided.

I'll be in Dubai this December too, so if you can't catch up with everything, I might be able to get some pics of stuff. Will also be there in March, hopefully.


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

3d maps need very good artists, its gonna have to be the work one or a few individuals, the data is already available, just someone to draw them up as little 3d buildings on a map.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2004)

ahmedr said:


> 3d maps need very good artists, its gonna have to be the work one or a few individuals, the data is already available, just someone to draw them up as little 3d buildings on a map.


Pay a professional to do it


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

yes, it will be very hard to create something like this and a professional could do it relatively fast

i don't even know how to do things like this
me and graphics, forget about it! :lol:

i guess the most difficult thing will be to get a 3d plot map!! you need an aerial picture of jumeirah lake towers for example, at least you can clearly see the plots there

but in dubai marina it will be difficult to locate the exact plots!!!

but if anyone has an idea, i would love to help out as much as i can!


----------

